# Price of Food & Gold will soon skyrocket



## Jimbo777 (Jun 21, 2014)

Anybody who needs to purchase emergency food supplies better do it soon.

Some serious food inflation is coming to the USA real soon.
Much higher gold prices are on the horizon also. (over $2,000 an oz. perhaps)

All because of the BRICS countries, they will soon be creating a BRICS bank.

You can be rest assured that their new monetary system will be backed by gold. (a certain percentage of it anyway) 
This alone will create higher gold prices!

What is the U.S. dollar backed by? 
If you guessed "nuttin" then you're right!

This will all lower the value of the dollar tremendously.
To the point where it is no longer the "world's reserve currency".
Then everything being imported from China into this country will cost much more also.

In a year or two you could see $10.00 a gallon gas in this country.
How about $8.00 for a Big Mac at McDonalds?

As the value of the dollar drops, everything in this country will cost more.
And it will be much harder for The Feds to electronically create money out of thin air. (like they are doing now)

*All good things must come to an end boyz!*

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-07-14/anti-dollar-alliance-prepares-launch-brics-bank


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Meanwhile, Obama tunes his fiddle and prepares for his vacation...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If we have high inflation, it won't be because of the BRICS countries. It will be because of our own economic mismanagement.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

And a government that spends hundreds of billions more than it takes in each and every year...


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Geek999 said:


> If we have high inflation, it won't be because of the BRICS countries. It will be because of our own economic mismanagement.


High inflation wouldn't be _exclusively_ due to BRICS and associated countries breaking from using the dollar as the reserve currency, but the role they play in killing international demand for the U.S. dollar certainly won't help us any. There isn't much going for the almighty buck other than it's status as the reserve.

At the end of the day, it will certainly be due to internal monetary mismanagement stemming back to 1913.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

bkt said:


> High inflation wouldn't be _exclusively_ due to BRICS and associated countries breaking from using the dollar as the reserve currency, but the role they play in killing international demand for the U.S. dollar certainly won't help us any. There isn't much going for the almighty buck other than it's status as the reserve.
> 
> At the end of the day, it will certainly be due to internal monetary mismanagement stemming back to 1913.


Anything the BRICs do is a reaction to our management of our currency. Any effort to move away from the dollar as a reserve currency is not an effort to do us harm, but a reaction to events in order to avoid harm to themselves.

There is no more benefit to blaming the BRICS for our monetary woes any more than there is a benefit to blaming gold buying American citizens for getting out of the dollar.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

I assign blame for our problem to our government and the Federal Reserve, while at the same time acknowledging that a catalyst for the downfall of the dollar may be due, in part at least, to BRICS and other countries breaking from the dollar in oil transactions.

The dollar has nothing backing it but debt - the promise of future labor - and the people who must repay that debt haven't been born yet. When people everywhere realize the dollar really isn't worth anything they will stop accepting it in transactions. That's fine and normal but it will create problems in the way of high inflation for folks who only deal in the dollar.

Acknowledging what BRICS (and others) are doing is not the same as assigning blame, but a realization that the proverbial S may not be too far away from HTF in the context of our medium of exchange.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Geek999 said:


> Anything the BRICs do is a reaction to our management of our currency. Any effort to move away from the dollar as a reserve currency is not an effort to do us harm, but a reaction to events in order to avoid harm to themselves.
> 
> There is no more benefit to blaming the BRICS for our monetary woes any more than there is a benefit to blaming gold buying American citizens for getting out of the dollar.


 You are right, it is a reaction to the decline of the fiat dollar. However the reaction of the BRICS nations will probably be the straw that breaks the camels (US's) back. With debt to GDP at 17 trillion and other debts due to derivatives caused in part to the removal of the Glass-Steagall Act, a trade deficit of around $4 trillion with China. The only things that are left in this country that have intrinsic value are farms, ranches, oil wells, minerals (from mining), not near the manufacturing there used to be, water, peoples labor and etc. There isn't enough gold or silver to come near paying down the debts this nation has incurred. I don't think the OP is putting any blame on the BRICS nations actions, they are just trying to get a leg up on the coming economic breakdown which Thomas Jefferson warned this nation about when he said that a centralized banking system is more dangerous than a standing army. President Andrew Jackson was reviled for trying to stop centralized banking and so no one paid attention as the banksters got together on Jekyll Island, GA. in 1910 and set up the Federal Reserve Bank that came into being in 1913, it's the central bank we were warned about and in the 100+ years of its existence it's never been audited. When Allen Greenspan was asked by a PBS reporter, "Who controls the FED, he said "No one!" Isn't this one of the reasons we're here on this PS site? It's one of the reasons I'm here, you'd think at being 71+ years of age I should know everything, I certainly don't have all the answers but many others here do. I will say this, in the 14+ years my wife and I have been studying economics that we have come to one overall conclusion, WE ARE IN DEEP SH!T, so be prepared for whatever problems come your way. I'm not sure that even if we had all our ducks in a row for things that may come our way that we will "Make it", but I'd certainly rather be prepared as best we can and not be asked after a SHTF situation why I didn't do more for my family or others I could have helped. When truth comes, it does become a burden, like it or not a responsibility is then on our hands and if we don't take that responsibility, the blood may be on our hands, we are the watchmen.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Correct, Viking.

Not to take this too far off-topic, but the thing to bear in mind is that the people who incurred the debt were government officials who bribed a significant portion of the electorate with benefits neither party (the gov't official or voter) earned or paid for, and they did this in order to stay in office longer than they otherwise could have. When foreign debts need to be repaid, the rest of America - the folks who's taxes were raised, who's dollar was killed, and who's earned assets are being eyes by foreigners - won't take kindly to the fallout. That's putting it mildly.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Viking said:


> You are right, it is a reaction to the decline of the fiat dollar. However the reaction of the BRICS nations will probably be the straw that breaks the camels (US's) back. With debt to GDP at 17 trillion and other debts due to derivatives caused in part to the removal of the Glass-Steagall Act, a trade deficit of around $4 trillion with China. The only things that are left in this country that have intrinsic value are farms, ranches, oil wells, minerals (from mining), not near the manufacturing there used to be, water and etc. There isn't enough gold or silver to come near paying down the debts this nation has incurred. I don't think the OP is putting any blame on the BRICS nations actions, they are just trying to get a leg up on the coming economic breakdown which Thomas Jefferson warned this nation about when he said that a centralized banking system is more dangerous than a standing army. President Andrew Jackson was reviled for trying to stop centralized banking and so no one paid attention as the banksters got together on Jekyll Island, GA. in 1910 and set up the Federal Reserve Bank that came into being in 1913, it's the central bank we were warned about and in the 100+ years of its existence it's never been audited. When Allen Greenspan was asked by a PBS reporter, "Who controls the FED, he said "No one!" Isn't this one of the reasons we're hear on this PS site? It's one of the reasons I'm here, you'd think at being 71+ years of age I should know everything, I certainly don't have all the answers but many others here do.


The point I am trying to make is that if we experience high inflation or the loss of reserve status, then it will be because of our own actions and what the BRICs do won't really matter.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

northstarprepper said:


> And a government that spends hundreds of billions more than it takes in each and every year...


Actually, according to John Williams at shadowstats.com, the deficit is really $6 trillion when you add unfunded liabilities for medicare, medicaid, social security, and federal pensions.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Geek999 said:


> If we have high inflation, it won't be because of the BRICS countries. It will be because of our own economic mismanagement.


The biggest problem is the Federal Reserve creating at least a trillion dollars a year out of thin air. The Fed is responsible for buying treasury bonds, municipal bonds, toxic mortgages, and also for providing liquidity to banks around the world. Obama's deliberate destruction of the economy is a separate issue.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the Democrats are correct when they say that the debt does not matter. 
It should be blatantly obvious to everyone and every country that we will never be able to pay off our huge debt that only continues to grow. So in a sense the Dems are right, what does another trillion or so really matter at this point?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Jimbo777 said:


> Anybody who needs to purchase emergency food supplies better do it soon.
> 
> Some serious food inflation is coming to the USA real soon.
> Much higher gold prices are on the horizon also. (over $2,000 an oz. perhaps)
> ...


To be specific, the BRICS bank will allow more countries to dump the dollars they stockpiled for use for international trade. The dollar will completely die eventually. We're not talking $10 gas. We're talking $100 gas, and $1000 gas and so on until the economy collapses.

The BRICS bank will serve the coming eurasian trade zone that will include most of the countries in the eastern hemisphere.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm fortunate that the store I shop at has what I call a beat up section. I get a lot of stuff there at a nice discount including meats, so I stay ahead pretty well. About as well as I can.


----------

